# HELP!!!!! i_i



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just throwing this out there and hoping people have gone through this with their camera and may know what's going on ....

A few weeks ago I went out to a lake with Jacks and had my camera with us. I brainlessly had it sitting in the sun while I went into the water with Jacks. 

I snapped a few pics and videos... and then it died. 

I freaked out until I got home and plugged the battery in. Saw it had been completely drained, probably because it had been in the sun. The good news is I totally charged it back up and it was as good as new. Rah.

Fast forward to today.

I pulled the camera out and went to the lake again. 

And after just 50 pics or so, it died. Again. 

I haven't been using the camera too often since the last time it died and I totally recharged the battery, so.... well that, and I got home and plugged it in the charger for a while. Green light immediately goes on. I think "huh" put the battery in the camera - the battery light goes on, dead camera.

I'm going to guess here that the battery got fried while sitting in the sun and is incapable of holding a charge. 

Right? 

Please say yes. 

I'm going to leave the battery plugged in overnight to see if that makes any difference, but I also have a question about buying the brand batteries (Canon ion whatever battery exactly like what I have) or buying the offbrand batteries? Does it make a huge difference?

Would the offbrand batteries not work with my charging unit? 

I believe there's a $50 difference in price (I haven't gone to the store yet, so it may be more).


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

It's hard to say, but it sounds like your battery is dying. What model battery and camera do you have? My 7d uses canon's newer LP-E6 battery that tracks charging and can tell you how well it can hold a charge. As far as off brand batteries. Its really a tough call, some people say its fine, some say why spend a lot of money on a camera and cheap out on what makes it run...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

My bet too,, is the batter is just not holding a charge. Is the camera still under warrenty? There may be something tat is drawing power from the camera...a ghost? I have two batteries...one is always charged n ready...I carry both if I know I'm going to be taking a lot of pictures...but I wouldn't think 50 pic should drain the battery...movies drain mine faster.

Google and review both batteries...what do users (besides us here) use. Buy the best you can afford. Good Luck!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

50 shots ? I agree the battery's going.

I have a Canon XSi (450D) it uses the LP-E5 battery. These are about $26 on eBay for original Canon brand or between $6-$10 for no-name brand. I have one of each & both work equally well. I get about 400 shots (w/o flash) shooting at highest resolution, saving jpg & raw files.

Mike D


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually still don't know what was going on with the camera....  

I had an appointment lined up with a camera guy near me... and the camera stopped having problems. Talking with the guy on the phone, I suspect there was sand or something stuck somewhere and causing buttons to get a little sticky. 

My camera has been working well and fine since then though.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Kate always threaten it with a professional first, this works 99% of the time. Including when your car makes a noise, schedule the appt and the noise will stop. Your welcome


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I always have a spare, charged battery with me. Just in case. I never buy after market batteries, however. Do not trust the off-brand ones.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad the hear your camera is working well again.
Having worked in consumer products for about 20 years of my career (I'm a design engineer), I found that the after market products are typically manufactured by the same supplier & to same specs as the OEM supplied product.
This is not necessarily true in every case. & to Max's Dad statement: "one can't go wrong with OEM supplied components."

Mike D


----------



## Kelev's_Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

I have several canon cameras from a 7D to 70D and a few point and shoots. Sounds like the sand theory is more mikely the culprit. Make sure the auto shut off is turned on. Sand in some places can cause a constant focus search which eats camera batteries. I use the off brand LPE6 replacements without issue in off brand baterry grips and and get 1000 pics off easy shooting RAW+JPG. Make sure they are decoded batteries. Otherwise your camera can't read how much time is left.
In either event I would send your camera in for a cleaning...sand is the enemy for Canon. 
I am fairly sure Canon makes the majority or profit from their add ons and not their cameras which is why we see such a massive difference in pricing between OEM and aftermarket.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It actually happened again after I had the guys out to Lake Huron this past month.... ! I didn't panic so much knowing what was going on. The funny thing I have to share - my dad is writing/putting together a book that's both his personal experiences as a church organizer as well as experiences and stories from people all over the world who were involved with the same movement my dad was back then. He's been asking me to take pictures of various things (statues, churches, etc) for him... 

So fast forward to just this past weekend... he asked me to take a picture of a statue that somebody had brought home from Fatima. The scary-weird-funny thing was every time I tried snapping a picture of the statue, my camera would shut off or fail to focus. I thought it was the dim light inside the house and went outside to take pictures out there with the bright natural light of day. Same thing happened. But every time I turned the camera to take a picture of the sky, or trees, or my dogs running around - the camera worked like normal. I turned it back to the statue... and it'd shut off. ! 

I told my dad the statue was haunted. LOL. <- But pretty sure that the camera needs to be cleaned out and the battery recharged.


----------

